# Wild Onion/Garlic Killer?



## Ineedhelp

What do y'all recommend to use to kill wild onion and wild garlic in Bermuda grass? I had it really bad last winter and it's started back up within the last few days.

Thanks!


----------



## Lust4Lawn

Trimec Southern lists it on the label:
https://www.domyown.com/trimec-southern-broadleaf-herbicide-p-2294.html


----------



## killacam

MSM Turf


----------

